# Tourentip für Weißenbach-Meissner



## calpin (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Locals im Werra-Meissner-Kreis,

ich suche ein paar Tourentips für eine Bikerunde ab Weißenbach.
Die Streckenlänge soll zwischen 30 und 40km bewegen. Bislang habe ich aus den vorangegangenen threads zum Thema Meissner leider nichts passendes gefunden. Das Stück zwischen Weißenbach und der Kasseler Kuppe ist irgendwie ein weißer Fleck in den vorhandenen Tourenvorschlägen. 
Vielleicht existieren ja sogar ein paar GPS-Daten.  

Danke schon mal für ein paar Tips!
Gruß
Calpin


----------



## noxon (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich wäre interessiert whone in Spangenberg (nähe Melsungen) viell. ist das ja ein Begriff.
Welches Einsatzgebiet hattest du dir vorgestellt und auf welchem Niveau?

Mfg M.Hantke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## In-Nomine (30. April 2009)

Moin ....

Also ich bin jetzt mal ne recht schöne runde gefahren, allerdings von Großalmerode aus...

Großalmerode, Epterode, Laudenbach, Bransrode, Kasseler Kuppe, Meißnerhaus, Hausen, Velmeden, Rommerode (See), Epterode (See), Großalmerode

Sind zwar nur ca 30Km aber dafür hast du 700 Hm n paar schöne Steigungen (18%) und auch wieder n paar erholungsphasen...

Aber das kommt darauf an was Du machen willst

Greez Stefan


----------

